# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ประเดิมกระทู้แรกครับผม จัดไป

## HS0LXI_อ้วน เมืองลิง

กล่องถ่านเปล่าแพ๊ค 10 ก้อนของใหม่ BP-2000 สำหรับตระกูล Icom 2gxxx ทั้งหลาย
ราคา 180 บาท ส่งลงทะเบียนครับ



  



แท่นชาร์จไม่ระบุสัญชาติ 1 ชิ้น พร้อมอะแด๊ปเตอร์ 2 ชิ้น รวมเป็น 3 ชิ้น 
สภาพตามรูป เสียบไฟติด แต่ไม่รู้ว่าใช้กับรุ่นไหนได้บ้าง 
ราคา 200 บาทส่งลงทะเบียนครับ



     



สายไฟสำหรับ Icom OPC - 288 สภาพตามรูป ราคา 440.- พร้อมส่งด่วนครับ

----------


## HS5XBF

มาช่วยขายครับ......... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## HS0LXI_อ้วน เมืองลิง

> มาช่วยขายครับ.........


ขอบคุณครับ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## HS0LXI_อ้วน เมืองลิง

ขายกันอีก 1 วัน

----------


## HS0LXI_อ้วน เมืองลิง

ขายกันอีก 1 วัน

----------


## HS0LXI_อ้วน เมืองลิง

ขายกันอีก 1 วัน

----------


## suban0177

ดันกันไป ช่วย ๆ ๆ

----------


## daymodify

ดันให้ครับ

----------


## hs6zya

ช่วยดันครับ

----------


## holiday

ดันครับ ชายดิบขายดี

----------

